# Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook,,,, من هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

[h=5]Automatic Sprinkler Systems Handbook
ELEVENTH EDITION

With the complete text of the 2010 edition of NFPA® 13, Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems



http://www.mediafire.com/download/8664bm456g3yeqg/Automatic_Sprinkler.pdf
[/h]


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر ياهندسة على الكتاب الهام
وياريتت تتوفر على 
Designers Guide To Automatic Sprinkler System
From NFPA


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

aati badri قال:


> الف شكر ياهندسة على الكتاب الهام
> وياريتت تتوفر على
> designers guide to automatic sprinkler system
> from nfpa



هلا بيك يا هندسة ... قصدك nfpa -13 ,,, لما حاجه تانيه :d


----------



## م. رياض النجار (22 سبتمبر 2013)

قصدك ده


http://www.constructionbook.com/nfp...tomatic-sprinkler-systems-ea-dgs05/nfpa-code/


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> هلا بيك يا هندسة ... قصدك nfpa -13 ,,, لما حاجه تانيه :d


لا


----------



## aati badri (22 سبتمبر 2013)

riyadh1 قال:


> قصدك ده
> 
> 
> http://www.constructionbook.com/nfpa-designers-guide-to-automatic-sprinkler-systems-ea-dgs05/nfpa-code/


اي نعم
مع الشكر


----------



## el_shaer1 (28 أبريل 2014)

اللهم لك الحمد والشكر حمداً طيباً كريماً


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2014)

aati badri قال:


> لا


الحمد لله تحصلت على الهارد كوبي
لكن فقدنا الكان بحول الى سوفت كوبي
الله يجازي اخونا زانيتي خير حرمنا منه


----------



## ماهر عطية (28 أبريل 2014)

كتاب مهم الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## wael nesim (29 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا باشا


----------



## sharaf911 (1 مايو 2014)

ربنا يكرمك علي المجهود الكبيرده


----------



## moneer2 (1 مايو 2014)

الف شكر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## ابراهيم عفيفى (25 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 يونيو 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## yassmintheflower (11 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يكرمك ويحفظك وينورلك طريقة يارب , انا بقالى فترة تايهة على حاجة تفهمنى وتخلينى اقدر اتعامل مع الnfpa 13 , عاجزة عن الشكر


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

